# Preacher challenges Atheists to no Bible debate



## Richard King (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonder how this will go? 
I gotta give him credit for trying something different on the God haters.

http://www.christianpost.com/articl..._Challenges_Atheists_to_Bible-Less_Debate.htm


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 30, 2007)

*The preacher becomes an Atheist*

No Word no God.


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 30, 2007)

No ears to hear, no hearing.
No eyes to see, no seeing.


----------



## Devin (Apr 30, 2007)

This is going to be a slaughter....I reall hope he doesn't use this argument:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z-OLG0KyR4"]YouTube - Kirk Cameron And Bananas[/ame]

(For those who don't know, this IS Ray Comfort, the Bible-less debater)


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 30, 2007)

What does he think will come of this? Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of God.

Maybe it's just one of his gimmicks to gather a crowd to preach to them, like when he pretends there is a dead body under a sheet.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 30, 2007)

If Man were able to fully extract himself from the Word , he could not win his battle against Satan. It requires the Word of God, teaching therefrom with a sanctified spirit using sanctified words to defeat the lies of the ruler of this world and His servants found on earth whether the unregenerate man or the Christian lost in a lie at that moment. The spirit of a man without godly armoury and weaponry will be flayed when battling Satan as he cannot defend himself with Truth. In this case of the preacher arguing with an atheist: What is a "preacher" without the Sword of the Spirit - the Word of God? How is a man protected except by utilizing at bear minimum the shield of faith to battle Satanic lies? Will he stand mute in the argument? That is his best defense, but never an offense.

Therefore the Preacher, as a Child of God now operating from a New Realm, the Kingdom of Heaven, must either remain mute or use the Sword of the Word, wielded by the Spirit, the only Weapon effective in battling and defeating Satan his weaponry and his servants. The weaponry of Satan's servants is wrong information perpetuating false conclusions of the Source of created things. And the Preacher must use His weapons well to be victorious in this fight. And He will.

All that unregenarate man can hope to do is make observations about his surroundings and past experiences - stating facts with wrong conclusions. Praise be to God! Ultimatley, this is impossible for any existing thing!

To observe something it must be seen. It is impossible to see anything while dead or without light. To see something necessitates seeing the Source of the something - God - remarkably revealed to us as Light. Further, and most importantly to the soul of man, Jesus must be seen before God is seen - or the man must die. This seeing that prevents destruction comes only by the preaching of the gospel. Therefore the gospel must be preached first and Jesus received before any correct observations can be made. Once He is in a man, the man can see. Light is in the man. His eye is good. He can see things as they are. The two become one as Christ has entered the Man through the Word. That is why marriage is so often preached as an example of Christ, the church and their unity.

We are not _tabula rasa_. The spirit of man knows there is a God, even the evil one, the source of all evil, the least likely candidate, knows there is a God. Every spirit knows there is a God. All arguments whether by demon, angel, or man, using creational observations would run into that Truth because each spirit begins speaking knowing that there is a God. It's inherent. Even animals from their bowels instinctivly call to the Source of its food. If it does not it dies. 

Man is either lying or telling the truth with each intonation of each word or with each thought that he thinks. God has made that so. We know, "who can tame the tongue?" The Holy Spirit can guide the tongue but burning of the man results in either case -leading him through the fiery trials of Earth or the Hell to come. The flesh must be burned up to reveal either the New Man born of God or the old man burns in hell-fire having never been able to control the tongue of flesh which guided him to destruction. The old must be burned up as it is passing away and all creation will burned. In hell there is no evidence of sinful utterances. Perfect agonies keep men from blaspheming. The weeping ,tender, seeming perfect (yet ineffective)supplications of the rich man to Abraham are evidence that God will have no sinful words from his creation after judgment. We see him weeping all the more in hell-fire knowing he deserved his fate. He stays in perfect state knowing any sinful word that comes from his mouth would have him sink deeper and hotter. God maintains perfection in hell by complete revelation. Behold the Lamb of God Who takes away the sin of the world.

A Christian man's sight as he peers into the hidden substance of things may be temporarily deflected by Satan's mirror that reflects the allurements of creation which wants to trap us in the Hell to which it is going, but ultimately God will make certain every man will bow to the Truth - the Christian saved, but the non-Christian never having sincerely begun the search for Truth on Earth - being neither alive nor having Light nor being able to search as he has no desire to do so. He will die if He finds God so he will not start. We know the Light is Jesus Christ- the source of all things and the Light to all things so a man may discern Truth from lie. 

Both men inherently know this from the beginning of their argument. Their argument is vain from the start. The Word is the only source of Truth as it is God's revelation to Man of Him.

In sum, penetration through the lies of Satan which is used to mask the truth inherent in man - there is a God - comes about only through the Spirit of the Word out of a man's mouth, God's vehicle used in creation. This is the Spirit of Truth against The Spirit of Lies. That would be our ongoing spiritual warfare.


----------



## Richard King (May 1, 2007)

You are all completely correct in saying only the word or God and His Spirit can convert the atheists.

My thought is not regarding conversion. 
I think a person could argue like Paul with philosophers and at least raise enough questions that they would check the Bible out. Sometimes it is worthwhile to meet someone at a point where they are and bring them to another place.

Also I think anyone could make a strong argument that an atheist 'religion' takes as much (or more) faith as worshipping the Creator of the universe. 
I have seen scientists who don't even get the scientific method they are supposed to adhere to and lean more to consensus and worshipping at the altar of Darwin than scientific exploration. It would be great fun to toy with them. I have no illusions of this preacher or anyone but God opening their eyes.

Then there is always that thing where the rocks might cry out in praise of God.


----------



## staythecourse (May 2, 2007)

> I think a person could argue like Paul with philosophers and at least raise enough questions that they would check the Bible out.



I agree and it happens every day today. Yet without God in them people give up. The drive to find God/Jesus will not last unless the man's heart is motivated by the Holy Spirit.

Paul preached the gospel explaining the "Unknown God" to the lost. He saw that they had come to the conclusion that they didn't know the One God who they believed they were offending, who they tried to placate with their own sacrifices.



> Sometimes it is worthwhile to meet someone at a point where they are and bring them to another place.



It has to be done. How can two men walk together without having first agreed. In the case of being saved, God meets man and brings Him to another place. You have spoken well.



> Also I think anyone could make a strong argument that an atheist 'religion' takes as much (or more) faith as worshipping the Creator of the universe.
> I have seen scientists who don't even get the scientific method they are supposed to adhere to and lean more to consensus and worshipping at the altar of Darwin than scientific exploration.



I didn't follow you on that. What were you saying?


----------



## Richard King (May 2, 2007)

I didn't follow you on that. What were you saying?[/QUOTE]


I guess faith was the wrong word. All I am saying is they take a lot of so called scientific proof without question or real examination. There are positions some atheists take that actually require no proof on their side.
They quote whomever they choose to admire and really don't do the any proving on their own.


----------



## staythecourse (May 2, 2007)

> If he is trying to prove the CHRISTIAN God without a Bible, he has just cut off his arms in preparation for a boxing match.



I believe that is absolutely correct Mr. Johson. And I would agree with you that they would come up with (and I use those words on purpose) another diety - idolatry. Man cannot come to God without Christ.


----------

